# Vapecon 2022 accommodation



## Viper_SA (29/8/22)

Hi all. This is aimed mostly at the Pta vapers, though all inputs welcome. I just booked my tickets for a weekend pass to Vapecon 2022 and with the price of petrol, it may be cheaper to stay over in Pta on Saturday night. Anyone have any suggestions of accommodation that wont break the bank? No fancy B&B required. Just a place to park the car, have a shower and sleep.


----------



## VapeCon (21/9/22)

ACOMMODATION NEAR THE VENUE (HEARTFELT ARENA): 
There are various hotels and guest houses in the area. 
Here are some options: 
• Sierra Hotel Burgers Park (4KM away)
• Protea Hotel Capital (4KM away) 
• Red Apple Guesthouse (4KM away) 
• The Cedars Bed and Breakfast (5KM away) 
• Manhattan Hotel (5KM away) 
• Morning Star Express Hotel (5KM away) 
• Stay Easy Pretoria (6KM away) 
• Tram Village (8KM away) 
• Hotel 224 (8KM away) 
• Arcadia Hotel (8KM away)
• The Royal Elephant Hotel (9KM away) 
• Kleinkaap Boutique Hotel (10KM away) 
• Leriba Hotel (10KM away) 
• Lapalosa Lodge (11KM away) 
• Various hotels near Times Square Casino - Menlyn on Maine (+- 15KM away) 
• Protea Hotel – Marriott – Midrand (+- 23KM away) 
These were provided by the venue, they are not recommendations.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/9/22)

Thank you. I'm starting to consider staying in Midrand (more towards civilization according to me) and just make the shirt trip each day

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (22/9/22)

If I had a spare room I would have let you crash by me. But I only have a spare mattress. And whenever I take it out the dog thinks she have first dips.

Can maybe look at AirBNB. I know there are plenty around in Centurion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

